# Museum of Contemporary Art in LA will soon be free.



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

MOCA in LA recently received a 10 million dollar gift to go towards offering free admittance. I have mixed feeling about this. On one hand I think it's great to offer free admittance for folks who would like to visit but otherwise cannot afford the normal entrance fee. However, MOCA is a pretty small museum and it doesn't take much for it to get pretty crowded. Across the street is the Broad Museum and that is free and their yearly number of visitors far outnumbers that of MOCA so maybe this is an effort to bring more people to MOCA? Maybe, but without the admission fee I wonder if other parts of the museum will suffer. I've been a member for some years and it's well worth the reasonable price, but I just hope that by going free they don't compromise the quality of their exhibitions and their acquisitions.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

They simply need to limit the number admissions per day and keep the flow regulated. The trend in museums is to charge, so seeing a museum swim upstream in this day and age is refreshing.

I visited Versailles a few years ago and the crush of the sweaty throng ruined the experience. Luckily, I favor the gardens over the palace.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's why I have decided to only tour Paris in about February, when all the sweaty throng is home shivering. Tweed for winter travel!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Oldsarge said:


> That's why I have decided to only tour Paris in about February, when all the sweaty throng is home shivering. Tweed for winter travel!


I will be in Paris on Thursday and the direct to Burgundy on Friday for a week. I will report on the crowds!

I have convinced my wife to go on a DIY Hemingway tour of Paris. We will hit Harry's bar near the opera and then the new Hemingway bar at the Ritz. Should be fun.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As a fan of Ernest Hemingway's writing, I will be looking forward to your review(s) of the Hemingway Tour. Here's hoping for your trip to be both safe and enjoyable!


----------

